# Brit woman arrested for indecency in Dubai mall.



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I know it's from The Sun but - Brit mum Tessa Meager arrested in Dubai strip row | The Sun |News


Doesn't look underdressed to me and, shock horror, a local running straight to the police telling lies.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have we not talked about this previously? :confused2: The story is from a few weeks ago.

There is also a little more to it than meets the eye. I am not entirely sure the 'local' woman was even Emirati... 
-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Looking at the picture, I can see much more of her than I'd like to see.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Have we not talked about this previously? :confused2: The story is from a few weeks ago.
> 
> There is also a little more to it than meets the eye. I am not entirely sure the 'local' woman was even Emirati...
> -


Thought this had been resolved as well!

Funny the amount of bad press that this place gets, yet people still claim to be ignorant of the rules!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Have we not talked about this previously? :confused2: The story is from a few weeks ago.



Sorry, I've been on me hols


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sorry, I've been on me hols


Slacker! 

Where did you go & did you have a good time?
-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Slacker!
> 
> Where did you go & did you have a good time?
> -


Just back to the UK for a few weeks and yes had an excellent time, thanks. Driving round the north circular and M1 was a breeze after here and while it was overcast and raining at times, you forget just how beautiful the UK countryside can be - particulary Cheltenham, Malvern etc, first time that part of the country.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sorry, I've been on me hols


Were you on hols from work or the forum? I bet it was nice to see some greenery again. How did it feel being able to drive on the other side of the road again?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

NOLA... we missed you!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> NOLA... we missed you!!! :grouphug:


Thanks!


----------

